# Shot Placement



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

My 13 year old will be hunting archery for the first time this year.

Is there a website that shows different shots to help him learn proper shot placement? I'm sure I can coach him in the field, but having him with as much up-front knowledge would be helpful.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

"google" it im sure there are plenty of visual aids


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't have a link to it, but I have a chart from the National Bowhunter Education Foundation, that shows the muscular, skeletal, circulatory system, and shot placements for different angles. This chart is showing an elk, but it seems to me they had a chart for Whitetails too. I found this several years ago on the internet, and I don't recall exactly where it was. Try "googling" NBEF and see what they have.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

The exit point is as important as the entrance point. Just make sure you have the lungs and hopefully the heart between the 2 points.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Show him this (the inset part, top view), I scanned it 14 or so years ago and kept it around as a handy aid to show people who are new to the sport. It gives a good idea of where to aim for various angles.

I absolutely NEVER recommend a texas heart shot though, with any weapon (who wants to clean scrambled guts anyway).


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Try bowsite. They have had a bunch.
http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=338909&forum=5


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I wouldnt take this shot but OMG it never gets old watching it haha skip to about 1min into the vid..:mrgreen:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Not much of a blood trail.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Best thread/info I have ever found on shot placement. It has convinced me that too often hunters aim for a shot that is just too far back! Sliverslinger

http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=338909&forum=5


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Sliverslinger said:


> Best thread/info I have ever found on shot placement. It has convinced me that too often hunters aim for a shot that is just too far back! Sliverslinger
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=338909&forum=5


That is a really good thread on shot placement.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Best advise I ever learned is to aim at the opposite side front leg. If you do that, you will always hit vitals at any angle. I always aim center mass and align with the opposite side front leg. Setup a 3 d target and check it out. It works every time. If the angle is too steep, sometimes you will hit only 1 lung, so you need to keep that in mind also.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, and especially to Middlefork and Silverslinger for that link... I had him read that entire thread, and there was no question he'd know what to do.

A shot presented itself the second evening of the hunt at 53 yards and if it wasn't for the **** shoulder blade jumping in the way of the arrow, that buck would be in my freezer.


----------

